# What brand of fishing line??



## Eric Hustad

Wondering what everyone uses for fishing line. I have been using a combination of fireline and berkley vanish 6 lb test. I have heard that silverthread is really good. I am going to also try that berkely sensation. What is the word out there??


----------



## GooseBuster3

I like that rapala finese fishing line for jigging. Then I use this German made line, I cant remember what it is but it is great for pulling shadraps, on heavy rods. Plus that lead core line works great for shadraps to get them down deep to the depths that you want. But most of my fishing is useing bottom bouncers and the 6 ft leader and a red colored hook. So I just use the regular berkly trilene 10lb test. But those red colored hooks tipped with a fathead minnow sure put the wally's in the boat. Everybody should try these!


----------



## Decoyer

I usually don't fish very deep water so I generally use Spiderwire SuperMono. Has very little stretch and is the least visible of all the superlines because it is mono. IMO you don't need the high grade lines like Fireline or Spiderwire Braid unless you are fishing in a minimum of 20 foot. You won't notice the stretch difference between that and mono in the mid to shallow range depths. Then again I am more of bass fisherman so I don't fish those depths too often.

[ This Message was edited by: Decoyer on 2002-04-02 20:56 ]


----------



## Field Hunter

Decoyer,
I've found that the best line for Bass fishing is the Steel Leaders in the about a 10' length. This line doesn't burn-up in the smoker. Still haven't found any good smoked bass recipes though.


----------



## Field Hunter

Eric,
Sorry about the "bass fishing spot" to decoyer. I have been using the Berkley Triline for years for walleyes. I find that I have started to use more of the 6# and even 4# mono non-visible line with light jigs. Couple that with a medium/light 6 - 6 1/2 foot rod.


----------



## Eric Hustad

No problem Field Hunter. Is it ever going to warm up?? I can't wait to get out on the lake I may have to give the rapala line a try, but nobody can ever convince me to use stren again!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Boy, I must be out of touch! I just rewound my reels and I just used plain old Trilene XL and XT. I use 4# and 8# in XL on my Fenwick medium and 10# in XT on the Ugly Stick. Is this stuff too old school nowadays? Be brutally honest if you must. I can always switch. Thanks!


----------



## Eric Hustad

Robert I have to be honest with you....I get bored during the winter up here and read a ton of fishing articles and like trying different things. I read where silver thread works well so i thought I would give it a try but I rig up six or seven rods and try different lines. I still live fireline and berkley's vanish but I like trying the new stuff. What your using is the old faithful and works well and is versatile so I would leave it on your reel. How are things in NC? I am starting to think it may never warm up here but we are getting some much needed precip. later buddy


----------



## Robert A. Langager

It was hot and crappy here today. I wish is was cold and crappy instead. I will never consider this place home, but rather a stopping place in the journey of life I guess. All I know is that I cannot wait until my bachelor party in the BWCAW over Memorial Day Weekend. I have been cruising the Canoecountry.com boards looking for fishing tips. I think I may actually have a plan. I am so hyped. My bachelor gift to myself is going to be a new ultra-lite set-up. Any suggestions? I am going to get it at Cabelas in Owatanna and am hyped about going there too. There ain't crap here for sporting goods stores, except for Herters. They suck too though, I am glad they are gone. Cabelas is the shiznit and I miss it soooo much! Take care buddy!

_________________
Robert A. Langager
Nodak Outdoors Field Staff
Conservation Director
Nodakoutdoors.com

[ This Message was edited by: Robert A. Langager on 2002-04-03 19:15 ]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I love fireline for light presentations. Feeling the fish is why I like it.

The only problem is maintenance. You need to keep a constant eye on the line above the hook for abrasions. A few splices will really weaken the line and cause a break. The result means a lot of extra tying.


----------



## Doug Panchot

I have been using Berkley's Vanish #4 in the early season and then #6 later in the year. For winter fishing I use strictly fireline in the 4lb test with a 18 inch mono leader.


----------



## Madison

I usually head up in to Canada and the BWCA a couple of times year for walleyes (spoiled) so I don't do a lot of fishing for eyes on MN lakes. But as for line Cortland Camo in #6 and #8, and a CloroFluoro leader is the way I go. Or I use the Stren, clear line in #6 and #8. Just my .8th worth.

Keep it reeel
madison


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I was wondering what type of line that the readers spool up for ice fishing. I have 2 daughters[10-12] and we fish ND alot and I have been using Fireline because of the N.Pike. The oldest landed a 12.7, 7.7, 6.3, 10.5 and never cut off or had to retie. She was jigging a small pimple tiped with a minnow, very few perch that day but she had a blast.


----------



## Nick Roehl

I use fireline, berkley microice and berkley coldweather lines during the winter. I like microice the best. Sometimes the whole fireline spool will move around on my reel and it will not take line in. And the coldweather doesn't stick to the ice like others lines which is great, but I don't like the memory on it.But to each there own. I would suggest berkley microice line for walleye, perch, bluegill, and crappie. For northerns is use tip-ups with #40 nylon line with a #10 mono leader. But this winter jigging for perch, I have caught around 10- 5 to 7 pound northerns on #8 microice line and it didn't let me down.


----------



## Pluckem

I mostly fish the river for walleyes and of course Im usally jigging. I mostly used a 6 foot rod with 4# sensation on it last season but need to get it respooled this year. I liked it a lot and never broke a fish off with it. That really surprised me, I thought i would loose some fish but that was alright with me because I figured I would catch some more with a lighter setup. Im looking to try something new what do you guys use in this situation? I might go with 4# fireline, but i would think i wouldnt get as many bites with it. What do you think? I tried the mono leader on the fireline but didnt like messing with it that much, took to much time to get one tied on.


----------



## Nick Roehl

I have caught plenty of walleyes on lakes and rivers with fireline. You can really feel the bottom with fireline that is what I like about it. Set up one rig with fireline, and one with mono. See how it works.


----------



## zogman

We fish the Ontario side at the NW Angle (about as close to heaven as us mortals will see in this life). We also do 99% jigging and use 6# fireline on half of our rigs and 8# sensation on the other half.


----------



## goosehtr4life

like someone said earlier, Stren is terrible. I like Fireline in the winter and Berkely Vanish in the Summer. I did try the Rapala line and had no problems with it. It was a $1.49 at Cabela's so I had to give it a try.


----------

